# New Trek Road Bikes on Wahoo's "Incompatible Bike List" for Kickr Trainers



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

I just sold my Wahoo Kickr v1 and intended to buy the latest v5 model to get the latest electronics and hopefully a better thru-axle fit for my 2020 Trek Domane SL7. I'm glad I did some research before hand...

Checking Bike Compatibility (yonyx.com)








Looks like I'm being forced to become a Saris convert. I guess that's OK as Saris is a Wisconsin brand and their H3 trainers are apparently made in Wisconsin (and so was I!)

I figured I'd post this as the "incompatible bike list" wasn't exactly easy to find. I'm glad I found the info before buying the trainer and possibly damaging my bike. My understanding is that Wahoo's thru axle adaptors can potentially damage the bike's drop-outs.

Some more detail on the issue and a work-around if you're willing to have to manually fix your $1,200 trainer so it doesn't damage your bike 

Wahoo Kickr Core incompatible with Trek Emonda 2021 - Equipment - TrainerRoad


----------

